# Radio Control (hope I understand this)



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Radio Control seems to be the biggest hurdle I have come across in a long long time. There are so many systems out there I am having a hard time understanding it all. Let me put this out there and you experts come back and tell me where I am wrong please. 

I for one will be using track power for the time being (dont tell me battery power is the next best thing to sliced bread, I already know this), My stock at this time is a LGB steam loco (my sons) and my Brand Spankin new USAT SD70MAC. Now I want to make my new layout radio controlled. So I have been looking at the TE but we all know that this is going away. So now Im looking at the QSI onboard sound and reciever. My understanding is this, I need to purchase a QSI receiver, Qwire card for wireless and an Airwire throttle. All of this can be done with either battery power or track power. So do I have it correct or am I missing something here??? 

Discuss 


Thanks, 
Shawn


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The trackside TE should be around for a long time. If not, your's will surely continue to operate. If you want to stay with track power, that's the way I'd go. Even if you later decide to go battery, it's an easy change to make.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, 

Yes, you have the parts correct, but need to do research on the QSI decoder.. I do not know how much current it will handle.. The USA Trains are current hogs, 2 to 4 times as much other locomotives.. You may need 2 decoders for the SD 70 MAC.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sesh: 

Reportedly QSI is working on plug and play card for USA Trains locos, similar to what they have for Aristo. You might want to contact them and ask about it. 

If you get an aiwire throttle, a QSI "magnum" card, and a G wire card, you'll have radio control and high quality sound. You'll be able to trigger sound effects, like the horn, bell, brake screech, coupler clank etc using the remote throttle. It will work on track power 

Call QSI and ask about the USA trains loco if you're concerned about current draw.


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you again LowNote!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm evaluating the USAT boards for Tony, they are working well, and just did some software "tuning" recently to accomodate the higher current draw and specific motor characteristics of these locos. The functions will be the same, but they will control all the lights in the locos, and the hardware replaces the original USAT main board. 

I will do some torture testing this weekend (I have 4 USAT locos so equipped) and see how they fare, I have a 3.4% grade and will work them hard. So far they have performed very well, 2 GP7's 2 GP38's. 

The GP7/9 has the reputation of being the largest "current hog" of all the USAT locos, so I think it will be a good test. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good to hear Greg. When do you think the new boards will be on the market?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's not my place to say, but real soon... they were waiting for some testing and tweaking (I was some of the delay) 

I'd wait because the Aristo QSI only has headlight and backup light support. 

The USAT version will handle the higher current, is plug and play for your loco, and handles the classification lamps changing... 

Hang tite, I got the latest firmware this week, and I have 4 locos running real nice... (Have to send one back to QSI Solutions though... drat) (of course 3 of the 4 locos are theirs!!! ) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09/19/2008 8:33 PM
It's not my place to say, but real soon... they were waiting for some testing and tweaking (I was some of the delay) 
I'd wait because the Aristo QSI only has headlight and backup light support. 
The USAT version will handle the higher current, is plug and play for your loco, and handles the classification lamps changing... 
Hang tite, I got the latest firmware this week, and I have 4 locos running real nice... (Have to send one back to QSI Solutions though... drat) (of course 3 of the 4 locos are theirs!!! ) 
Regards, Greg




Thank you for the update Greg! I wont be ready for a couple of months since we are still building the layout so hopefully they will be ready by then. Just curious, what power supply are you running to your track? 

Thank you 
Shawn


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn, go to my website for more details, you will see a section on electronics, on DCC, on the hardware I use, pictures of the electronics, etc. (Note the link in my signature) 

I use Meanwell switching DC power supplies. Since I use 10 amp NCE boosters modified to have a max of 24v RMS to the rails, I use 27 volt supplies, since that's the minimum voltage to get 24 volts out. 
(I actually measured what voltage in was required to get what voltage out, in this case it's 3 volts when using DC). 

I use DC supplies for my DCC because you can find regulated power supplies WAY cheaper than regulated AC supplies. 

I found that having a regulated power supply to the DCC booster gave me more consistent operation, and since I am at the limit of the DCC specs, did not want to go over the ratings of the equipment and/or NMRA standards. 

So far, I am very happy with my setup for my specific desires. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Sesh1975 (Aug 25, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09/20/2008 10:55 AM
Shawn, go to my website for more details, you will see a section on electronics, on DCC, on the hardware I use, pictures of the electronics, etc. (Note the link in my signature) 
I use Meanwell switching DC power supplies. Since I use 10 amp NCE boosters modified to have a max of 24v RMS to the rails, I use 27 volt supplies, since that's the minimum voltage to get 24 volts out. 
(I actually measured what voltage in was required to get what voltage out, in this case it's 3 volts when using DC). 
I use DC supplies for my DCC because you can find regulated power supplies WAY cheaper than regulated AC supplies. 
I found that having a regulated power supply to the DCC booster gave me more consistent operation, and since I am at the limit of the DCC specs, did not want to go over the ratings of the equipment and/or NMRA standards. 
So far, I am very happy with my setup for my specific desires. 
Regards, Greg




Thank you again for the great information. Lownote had also suggested a Meanwell supply. I have been watching a few of them on Ebay. I found one that is a 300watt, 24volt at 14 amps. Would love to know what you think about that. I will check out your site as well. 

Thank you all again, 
Shawn


----------

